# Leghorns? Hen or Rooster



## mandi (May 10, 2013)

I bought these two together as chicks. I was told they were both White Leghorns. Now that they're grown I'm not sure if they are both White Leghorns. I was thinking maybe the white one is a rooster but they are about 19 weeks old and I've notice my "rooster" looks a lot like some of the hen photos. Any thoughts?









Hen? Rooster? Are we both really White Leghorns?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Uh I was pretty certain that "white leghorns" would be white.. I guess I could be wrong. Could be an assumption. The name "white" maybe threw me off?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Yeah.. I'm going to go with my thoughts.. Brown and speckaly.. Not a leghorn.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

the red one looks like my red sex link .. brown egg layer .. the other looks like a white leghorn to me .. if it has white ears then it is a white leghorn .. they lay white eggs .. white rocks have red ears and lay brown eggs


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Leghorns are a many-colored breed. Including white. The industrial white leghorns are used in the massive chicken farms. From my not-so-trustworthy source, the APA only recognizes single-comb varieties of white leghorns. I'm not sure if your white bird is single-combed. Other colors can have the rose-comb, which appears to be what your red/white bird has. It could be a leghorn, but I'm no breed expert. It's just not a white leghorn.

And, from what I can see, both are hens (??)


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

The red one is a Red Star and the white one is a White Leghorn. They are both pullets. I got 34 White Leghorns in February and they look the same to me.  They are supposed to have huge combs BTW.


----------



## mandi (May 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone! So glad to hear they're both hens! I knew something was fishy when my "white leghorn" grew up so be speckled brown. They are just about 20 weeks old so crossing my fingers I'll get those first eggs soon.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck!


----------

